# Blue Ray - Frage



## marion9394 (30. Dezember 2009)

Huhu Ihr,

Da ich einen neuen BR -  Player bekommen habe würde ich mir gerne auch ein paar entsprechende Filme zulegen. Passenden TV habe ich, ebenso das passende HD-Kabel...

Jetzt wollte ich einfach mal fragen auf was ich achten muss, es gibt ja inzwischen massig filme - aber eben auch teils ganz alte wie Bladrunner... ist sowas verarsche oder sieht man da wirklich so eine megageile qualität?

Wie jung müssen die Filme sein das man besagte qualli hat? Wie funktioniert das mit normalen DVDs - wie werden die hochgerechnet?

LG und danke schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (30. Dezember 2009)

Naja Filme damals wurden ja nicht in Fernseh oder DVD Qualität gefilmt, sondern in viel höherer Auflösung. Frag mich aber nicht genau welche, da gibt es ja 16mm, 35mm etc. Auf jeden Fall wurden Filme immer fürs Fernsehen, DVDs etc. runtergeschraubt. Deswegen gibt es von alten Filmen wie z.B. Ghostbusters auch BluRay Versionen. Und glaub mir, du merkst den Unterschied auf jeden Fall ^^


----------



## LaVerne (30. Dezember 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich einfach mal fragen auf was ich achten muss, es gibt ja inzwischen massig filme - aber eben auch teils ganz alte wie Bladrunner... ist sowas verarsche oder sieht man da wirklich so eine megageile qualität?



Auch ältere Filme profitieren von der hohen Auflösung. Ein Problem gerade bei älteren Filmen auf DVD ist die Körnung des Bildes - ordentlich auf HD-Niveau abgetastet ergibt sich ein viel ruhigeres Bild, auch wenn die Körnung eventuell stärker durchkommt. Von einer ordentlichen HD-Abtastung profitieren eigentlich alle Filme. 

Bei BRs am besten immer mit dem Suchbegriff "<Filmname> BluRay Review" im Internet nachschauen, wie die Qualität bewertet wird. Es gibt auch Graupen (z. B. "Die Klapperschlange", bei der einfach das DVD-Material hochgerechnet und durch einen Filter gejagt wurde). 



> Wie funktioniert das mit normalen DVDs - wie werden die hochgerechnet?



Kommt auf Deinen Player an. Er sollte natürlich auf das TV abgestimmt sein ("1080p" einstellen); dann sollte beim Fernseher das "Overscan" ausgeschaltet sein (ansonsten hast Du doppelte "Hochrechnung", was das Bild natürlich nicht verbessert). Ebenso sollte auf jegliche sonstige Interpolationen wie Zwischenbildberechnungen verzichtet werden, die oftmals für einen "Soap Effect" sorgen (die Bilder eines Kinofilms sehen plötzlich aus wie eine billige TV-Produktion).

Edit:


Haxxler schrieb:


> Naja Filme damals wurden ja nicht in Fernseh oder DVD Qualität gefilmt, sondern in viel höherer Auflösung. Frag mich aber nicht genau welche, da gibt es ja 16mm, 35mm etc. Auf jeden Fall wurden Filme immer fürs Fernsehen, DVDs etc. runtergeschraubt.



Filmmaterial hat keine "Auflösung"; es kommt auf die Körnung an. Je feiner die Körnung, desto detailierter das Bild (was sich bei Breitwand natürlich bemerkbar macht). Ein Filmbild wird für die Digitalisierung eingescannt und dann ins DVD- bzw. BR-Format umgerechnet. Genau wie beim heimischen PC gilt da natürlich auch: Je höher die Auflösung, desto mehr Details und Schärfe (von Interpolationen natürlich abgesehen).


----------



## Independent (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann dir schonmal getrost von "28 Weeks Later" abraten. Ich hab den in beide Versionen und da ist kein Unterschied zu merken. Das ist dann verarsche


----------



## Knallfix (31. Dezember 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Huhu Ihr,
> 
> - aber eben auch teils ganz alte wie Bladrunner... ist sowas verarsche oder sieht man da wirklich so eine megageile qualität?



Gerade Bladerunner hat auf der Final Cut Blu Ray eine ganz tolle Bildqualität, man ging mit sehr viel Enthusiasmus ans Werk bei dem Film. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei zB Fight Club hingegen ist das Bild für eine Blu Ray mies, immerhin der Sound paßt.

K.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Dezember 2009)

bei älteren Filme sind die unterschiede meistens klein, also meist lohnte es sich nur neuere Filme auf Blue Ray zu kaufen.


----------



## marion9394 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ah danke euch! wieder was gelernt!

also welche ich bis jetzt ziemlich klasse fand war "der goldene kompass" und "10 000 bc"


----------



## Camô (31. Dezember 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Ah danke euch! wieder was gelernt!
> 
> also welche ich bis jetzt ziemlich klasse fand war "der goldene kompass" und "10 000 bc"


Das sind auch Filme, die duch ihre Effekte von BluRay profitieren. Transformers, Herr der Ringe, Star Wars, Spider Man etc. sind ideal für diese Technik. Bei "normalen" Filmen ohne Effekthascherei reicht in meinen Augen die DVD-Qualität vollkommen aus. Unnötig fast doppelt so viel zu bezahlen lohnt sich einfach nicht.


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Januar 2010)

Es gibt Filme, die nochmals komplett neu bearbeitet wurden (Bild + Ton) und somit unglaublich gut geworden sind auf BluRay, z.B. „Das 5.Element“, „Vom Winde verweht“ oder „Alien“. Sogar mit neuer 7.2 Tonspur, zumindest im engl. Original.


----------



## marion9394 (4. Januar 2010)

ja da habe ich die neuüberarbeiteten Star Trek folgen gesehen! Da wurde zb überall der Vorspann überarbeitet!

Ein grafisches Leckerli ist auch Knowing! Ganz körnig ist leider Frozen... 

Hm LaVerne hat schon recht - überprüfen wäre da wohl echt wichtig... Die Unterschiede sind ja echt derbe teilweise

Ich kaufe die Filme nur immer spontan, von sooo vielen habe ich nie was gehört... Gibt es gute Magazine (wo sogar ne DVD dabeiwäre) wo man sich über Filme informieren kann? Wie macht Ihr das so? ein beispiel: habe mal den "no country for old men" liegen gesehen, dachte mir: "cool - tommi lee und 4 oskars muss gut sein" letztendlich war es einer der schlechtesten filme die ich je gesehen habe, ebenso wie deathman oder watchmen :/ die mir einfach nicht gefallen


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2010)

Also grundsätzlich kaufe ich nur BluRays wenn ich den Film schon mal gesehen habe, denn die sind teilw. zu teuer um sie „blind“ zu kaufen.

  Ich tausche viel DVD’s mit Freunden und Bekannten, um neue Filme kennenzulernen. Teilweise lese ich auch Filmkritiken in Zeitschriften, wobei da manchmal aus meiner Sicht völlig komische Bewertungen sind…ich sage nur die Filmkritiker der Zeitschrift „Heimkino“ – da habe ich sehr oft ne völlig andere Meinung….


----------



## Sjukdom (5. Januar 2010)

Weiss nicht ob das hier erwünscht ist, aber du solltest vor dem Kauf immer mal bei Amazon die Bewertungen durchlesen oder vorallem auf BluRay-Disc!

Da suchste einfach nach dem Film, dann wählste ihn aus und in den Bewertungen können andere Bild, Ton, Extras usw von 1 (schlecht) bis 5 (gut) bewerten. So hast du sofort auf einmel Blick, wo sich der Kauf einer BluRay lohnt.


----------



## marion9394 (8. Januar 2010)

hm habe gestern bei 2 nigelnagelneuen DVDs (also ganz normale^^) probleme beim abspielen gehabt... hatte alle paar minuten ca. 20 sekunden standbild das dann aber von allein wieder wegging. 

Habt ihr mit euren playern auch sowas festgestellt?


----------



## LemmeL (8. Januar 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hm habe gestern bei 2 nigelnagelneuen DVDs (also ganz normale^^) probleme beim abspielen gehabt... hatte alle paar minuten ca. 20 sekunden standbild das dann aber von allein wieder wegging.
> 
> Habt ihr mit euren playern auch sowas festgestellt?



 Vll mal ein Firmware-Update des Players einspielen! Kann bei neuen Scheiben, vor allem aber bei Blu-Rays öfter vorkommen, dass ein Update benötigt wird.

Zum Rest des Themas:


Also es gibt auch alte Filme die sich wirklich lohnen auf Bluray! (Bitte ohne "e" am Ende Blu-Ray...)

Besonders wenn man ein großen TV oder eine Leinwand hat, macht sich die hohe Auflösung sehr stark bemerkbar! Ich sehe sogar schon Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Blurays relativ stark.

Aber es liegt nicht am Alter des Filmes, ob die Quali passt. Es kommt aufs Master des Bildes an. Ist dieses schon schlecht aufgenommen, so kann man mit Nachbearbeitung auch nicht viel rausholen!

Bei Gladiator zum Beispiel war die DVD wirklich hervorragend vom Bild her und die Bluray ist zwar besser aber angesichts der Erwartungen aller, leider nicht überragend...

Bei Braveheart aber zum Beispiel ist die Bluray von der Quali her wirklihc mehr als zu empfehlen. Weitere "ältere" die zu empfehlen sind, wurden heir ja auch schon genannt mit Bladerunner.


----------



## Knallfix (9. Januar 2010)

hier gibts auch sehr viel über lohnenswerte blu rays:
http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=...mp;forum_id=167

ein optisch sehr geiler film auf blu ray ist zb auch der im kino total gefloppte Speedracer von den matrix brüdern.
einfach nur knallig herrlich bunt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Januar 2010)

LemmeL schrieb:


> Besonders wenn man ein großen TV oder eine Leinwand hat, macht sich die hohe Auflösung sehr stark bemerkbar! Ich sehe sogar schon Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Blurays relativ stark.


Das ist aber normal, denn Blu-Ray heist ja nicht das es eine andere Auflösung haben muss, als bei DVD´s. Manchmal werden die einfach nur 1:1 übernommen.


----------



## LemmeL (17. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das ist aber normal, denn Blu-Ray heist ja nicht das es eine andere Auflösung haben muss, als bei DVD´s. Manchmal werden die einfach nur 1:1 übernommen.



Das stimmt so meines Erachtens nach nicht. Die Auflösung bei Blurays ist nie die selbe, die es beim DVD-Pendant ist. Da Filme wie gesagt in viel höherer Auflösung gedreht werden, als es fürs TV oder die DVD nötig ist, wird von dem Material einfach ein neues Master erstellt für Blurays. Klar gibts einige schlechte Blurays. Keine Frage!
Die Auflösung bei Blurays ist immer fürs High Definition konzipiert. Man findet also keine Pal- oder DVD-Auflösung! Einzig bei den Extras auf einigen Blu-Rays ist noch die alte Auflösung vorhanden.


----------



## Haggelo (17. Januar 2010)

ich habe mir ghostbusters auf blu-ray geholt und finde die quali nicht sooo toll ... ist aber schon besser als auf DvD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Affenkopp (18. Januar 2010)

Es gibt viele Filme die sehr gut remastert wurden, aber auch viele Schinken die einfach auf ne BD gebrannt werden.
Sehr gute Filme die zeigen, was technisch möglich ist sind z.B. Der schwarze Falke.
Aktuell ist auch gerade die Veröffentlichung von "Das Leben ist schön.".
Der wurde sehr aufwendig restauriert und sogar nachcoloriert. Das Original ist als S/W gewesen.
Wichtig ist dabei, dass es mit bestimmten Kameras und hochwertigen Filmmaterial aufgenommen wurde. Leider wurde das damals nur selten gemacht.

Schön anzusehen ist auch das alte Queen-Konzert in Montreal.


----------

